# Bericht der NAGGENPARTY in der Brandung !!!



## Agalatze (26. Mai 2005)

so leute, nun gibts mal wieder einen kleinen bericht von mir.
gestern gings mit ein paar boardies in die brandung. das war für mich auch gleichzeitig der saisonabschluß. mit dabei waren MICKY, GRILLHURE; TIMMY; BRANDIANGLI und unser BRANDUNGSHEXILEIN.
da in letztes zeit noch mehr oder weniger gute plattenfänge gemacht wurden und der dorsch ja eigentlich schon in tiefere gezogen ist, sollte es also auf die platten gehen. ein super platten strand ist marienleuchte links. also quasi neben richtung mole puttgarden.
nach kurzem treffen bei marci im laden sind wir dann los. die drei ostholsteiner micky,timmy und die grillhure waren schon ne weile vor ort.
der weg war zwar etwas weiter bis zum angelplatz aber durchaus nicht gerade schlimm wie ich fand. anders sah es dagegen bei unseren zarten elfen micky und der grillhure aus. wenn die noch etwas puste gehabt hätten, dann hätten sie mich wohl geköpft weil es ja meine idee war an den strand zu fahren.:q 
naja wie dem auch sei-wie hatten allerfeinstes wetter. micky und ich waren in kurzen hosen uns shirts unterwegs.
nach kurzem schnack haben wir dann auch unsere ruten aufgebaut und alles in position gerückt.
meine erste rute war gerade 5 minuten im wasser, da zuppelte auch schon meine spitze. eijeijei dachte ich, das fängt ja gut an !!!
aber erstmal alles aufbauen-sind ja schließlich zwei haken dran :q 
nach kurzer zeit habe ich dann die rute reingeholt. sowas habe ich wirklich lange nicht aus der ostsee in der brandung gefangen. ne aalglatte scholle !!! sozusagen reinrassig. allerdings mit ca 20 cm noch etwas lütt für die küche.
so ging es dann auch weiter. regelmäßig kamen bisse. leider hatten wir arg mit dem kraut zu kämpfen. ein wiederliches zeug. man hat das kaum von der schnur bekommen, weil das so faserig war.
aber stück für stück wurde es interessanter, nur irgendwie waren die biester sehr vorsichtig, so dass man viele nicht bekam. und das klönen ist ja auch von äußerster wichtigkeit wenn man mit boardies vor ort ist #6 
bei den anderen tat sich leider nicht so viel. micky konnte dann aber ne schöne platte von ca 32 cm würde ich sagen verhaften. untermaßige hatten aber alle ein paar. 
dann macht es plötzlich ruuuumps in meiner rute-dorschbiss !!!!
oh man war ich zitterig. damit habe ich bei den temperaturen nun wirklich nicht gerechnet und dann auch noch im hellen. leider konnte ich DREI bisse nicht verwerten bevor ich den ersten an den haken bekam. jaja man muss schon dämlich sein:c  aber dann kam auch schon der erste. so um die 40 cm war er, und sehr gut im futter. die anderen bekamen nun auch ihre dorschbisse und konnten einige verwandeln, aber leider waren die meisten unter maß !
im dunkeln dann ein heftiger biss an meiner rute. ich also schnell hin und den fisch gehakt. oha, da war nun wirklich ein sehr guter widerstand. ich musste pumpen-dachte aber gleichzeitig dass ich wieder ne ladung kraut zufassen habe, doch plötzlich war absolut keine gegenwehr mehr. ich dachte- na toll nun ist der schöne fisch ausgeschlitzt. habe dann also schnell eingekurbelt und wollte die rute schnell wieder ins wasser werfen. und dann ungefähr 10 meter vorm strand gehts wieder richtig rund. der knüppel ordentlich krum und ordentlich am klopfen. das ergebnis war dann ne maßige doublette. wirklich schöne fische !!!
zwischendurch haben wir von unserem brandiangli den geburtstag gefeiert und mit nem sekt angestoßen und ne kleinigkeit gegessen.
so gegen zwölf sind micky,timmy und die grillhure dann vom acker gezogen. 
ergebnis:
micky:   2 platte und 1 dorsch
grillhure: nischt
timmy: nischt
brandiangli 1 platte
und unsere hexe |supergri  1 platte und ein dorsch glaube ich.
ich hatte 4 platte und 4 dorsche

wir haben dann noch ne weile weiter geangelt und sind dann auch irgendwann abgezogen. am ende hatte die hexe 3 maßige fische, angli hatte leider nur 1 soweit ich da nun nichts durcheinander bringe und ich hatte 11 maßige fische.

6 platte und 5 dorsche waren es bei mir dann.

mein resume aus der sache ist sehr positiv. hätte nicht gedacht, dass zu dieser jahreszeit noch so verhältnismäßig gut fangen.
und mir hats mal wieder riesenspaß gemacht mit den verrückten NAGGEN !!
freue mich schon aufs nächste mal.
hoffe euch gefällt der bericht und strapaziert eure augen nicht über.


----------



## Lotte (26. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bericht der NAGGENPARTY in der Brandung !!!*

moin-moin du naggen #h,

na, da habt ihr euch aber sicherlich nen netten abend gemacht!!! und du hast mal wieder zugeschlagen!!! sauber!!! aber was will man andererseits auch von einem nationalteam-member anderes erwarten!!!

wieso machst du die saison dicht??? solltest du nicht noch ein wenig über, damit du über den sommer nicht einrostest :q:q:q??? platte kann man doch sicherlich auch im hochsommer in der brandung verhaften, oder???


----------



## Yellow-tarpon (26. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bericht der NAGGENPARTY in der Brandung !!!*

na dann haben die NAGGEN ja gut gefangen zu dieser Jahreszeit.


----------



## Micky (26. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bericht der NAGGENPARTY in der Brandung !!!*

Hier meldet sich dann nochmal der 2. platzierte im *NAGGENSEKTOR* zu Wort.



> der weg war zwar etwas weiter bis zum angelplatz aber durchaus nicht gerade schlimm wie ich fand. anders sah es dagegen bei unseren zarten elfen micky und der grillhure aus. wenn die noch etwas puste gehabt hätten, dann hätten sie mich wohl geköpft weil es ja meine idee war an den strand zu fahren .... oh man war ich zitterig


Du hattest noch *UNSERE* Wattwürmer im Gepäck, lediglich aus dem Grund durftest Du weiter "brennen" ! Wer Aga kennt weiß was ich meine... :q 

Ich muss auch sagen, hat viel Spass gemacht gestern, auch wenn der Weg im Verhältnis zu unseren bisherigen Brandungstagen diesmal schon "etwas" länger war.


> das war für mich auch gleichzeitig der saisonabschluß


Ich weiß ja nicht warum für DICH schon Saisonabschluss ist, ich glaub Du hast unser "Date" nächste Woche vergessen, gell !?!?! Danach ist erst Saisonschluss...

Viele Grüße auch noch nach Berlin #h  War schön euch auch endlich mal persönlich kennengelernt zu haben.


----------



## Brandiangli (26. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bericht der NAGGENPARTY in der Brandung !!!*

Ja Hallo auch #h 


Wir sind dann auch heut morgen so gegen 8.00 Uhr wieder in Berlin angekommen . Nachdem wir uns gegen halb 4 von Aga verabschiedet hatten , kamm ich doch noch auf die Idee durchzufahren - ich mußte ja um 10.00 Uhr schon wieder auf ner Baustelle sein und arbeiten :v . 

Na jedenfals hats tierisch Spaß gemacht - mit Euch Naggen #6  #6 
Nen paar Anmerkungen noch zu Aga´s geschriebstes 
- der "kurze" Wanderweg mag ja ok sein , wenn man nicht noch nen Kasten Bier , Sekt und nen Grill samt Zubehör auf dem Trolley hat :q 
- ich konnte gar nicht mehr Fische fangen , mußte mich ja ständig um Aga kümmern " halt mal bitte die Rute , haste das schon gesehen , schau mal hier und so weiter und so weiter  :q 
- angeln war für mich gestern gar nicht so wichtig , einfach mal wieder raus aus Berlin und nen paar Leute kennen lernen stand im Fordergrund
- außerdemfange ich immer weniger als das Hexlein und wenn sie nur drei massige fängt , hab ich halt nur einen |supergri #6 


Jedenfals denke ich , das schreit nach Wiederholung und nächstes mal vieleicht mit nen paar Boardies mehr und unseren " OBERNAGGEN "

Nun noch nen paar Bilder 

Gruß aus Berlin
Brandinaggen äh angli


----------



## Brandiangli (26. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bericht der NAGGENPARTY in der Brandung !!!*

Geht noch weiter


----------



## Brandiangli (26. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bericht der NAGGENPARTY in der Brandung !!!*

Und noch welche 

( weil das Hexlein die Fotos gemacht hat , ist sie leider nicht mit drauf , deshalb nen Bild von Ihr , von einem anderen Tag )


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (26. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bericht der NAGGENPARTY in der Brandung !!!*

Na mensch leute, da hattet ihr aber einen echt schönen Abend wie man sehen kann. #6 Schöner Bericht und Bilder.  #h


----------



## Shorty77 (26. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bericht der NAGGENPARTY in der Brandung !!!*

Nun muß ich ja auch nochmal ran!

Moin erstmal...

Mal abgesehen von dem ewigen Gelatsche und dem ganzen Kraut im Wasser war's wirklich ein schöner Angeltag und -abend! 
Da ich innerlich schon vorher mit der Brandungssaison abgeschlossen hatte, standen vor allem Grillen und Schnacken im Vordergrund. Und dem wurde auch absolut Genüge getan! :q 
In diesem Sinne, viele Grüße auch nach Berlin!
Mo


----------



## Skorpion (26. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bericht der NAGGENPARTY in der Brandung !!!*

Jo Jungs, guter Bericht uns coole Bilder #6 
So wie`s aussieht hattet ihr ja richtig Spass. 
Micky hat mich auch "eingeladen" aber ich bin voll im Zanderstress momentan :q Das nächste Mal bin ich dabei  

@Micky
"Date" nächste Woche

wat, wo, wie  |kopfkrat sach  bitte bescheid, hab endlich einen Ständer und der muss erstmal auf Standfestigkeit geprüft werden. Ist n Cormoran Teil, hab ich günstig geschossen


----------



## Micky (26. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bericht der NAGGENPARTY in der Brandung !!!*



			
				Skorpion schrieb:
			
		

> wat, wo, wie |kopfkrat sach bitte bescheid, hab endlich einen Ständer und der muss erstmal auf Standfestigkeit geprüft werden.



*taaaaaaatüüüüüüüüüütaaaaaaaaaaataaaaaaaaaaaa
*
Sorry, hab heute auch schon nen Ferkelschuss erhalten |muahah: 

Wegen dem "Date" schick ich Dir ne PN !!!


----------



## Skorpion (26. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bericht der NAGGENPARTY in der Brandung !!!*

shit |smash: hab das gar nich so gemeint #d  :q 

Schreib mir bitte etwas früher was los ist, muss das irgenwie mit einplanen


----------



## Agalatze (27. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bericht der NAGGENPARTY in der Brandung !!!*

klasse dass die bilder drinnen sind !!!
das ist mal echt fein ! ich sehe zwar aus wie hornfred, aber egal.
micky sieht beim drillen auch irgendwi aus als wenn er einen abdrückt :m


----------



## sunny (27. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bericht der NAGGENPARTY in der Brandung !!!*

Hört sich nach nen klasse Abend an #6 .

Könnt ihr mal Meldung machen wer wer auf den Bildern ist? 

Jetzt wo Micky glaubt, dass ich Schuld an seinem Ferkelschuss bin, wäre mir doch wohler, wenn ich sein Antlitz kenne. Dann kann ich zur Not noch Hackengas geben, wenn er zufällig am Strand auftaucht :q .

Obwohl, eigentlich müsste er ja den Ball recht flach halten, wenn ich das hier so lese. Alte Petze :q  :q .

sunny #h

PS: Hatte Aga's Kommentar überlesen. 

Also Micky ist der mit der Furgesonstellung. Okidoki #6 .


----------



## Agalatze (27. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bericht der NAGGENPARTY in der Brandung !!!*

hehe der micky ist der, der aussieht wie ein kackender köter !!!
ich bin der im schwarzen-grauen hemd,
und in der letzten bilderreihe nochmal ich, brandungshexilein und brandiangli.


----------



## sunny (27. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bericht der NAGGENPARTY in der Brandung !!!*

Yepphh, danke Aga.

So wie das aussieht, ist Micky ja nen büschen klein für sein Gewicht :q (kann aber auch an der Aufnahme liegen :q ). Dann sollte ich gute Chancen haben, wenn ich Gas geben muss. :z 

sunny #h


----------



## Agalatze (27. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bericht der NAGGENPARTY in der Brandung !!!*

da brauchst du dir keine sorgen machen sunny !
ich musste auch einmal vor ihm flüchten. nach 27 schritten schnauft der wie ein pferd und gibt auf :m


----------



## Waldi (27. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bericht der NAGGENPARTY in der Brandung !!!*

Moin,
da habt ihr ja wieder richtig Spaß gehabt. Respekt an Brandiangli und Hexlein, mal so eben aus Berlin !!! Auch alles gute zum Geburtstag.
Warum habt ihr den eigentlich über Tag bei diesem Kurzehosenwetter nicht auf Hornis versucht?
Gruß Waldi


----------



## Agalatze (27. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bericht der NAGGENPARTY in der Brandung !!!*

wir konnten leider zeitlich nicht eher, aber haben es dennoch probiert.
das kraut hat uns aber einen strich durch die rechnung gemacht. in ufernähe war alles voll.


----------



## Micky (27. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bericht der NAGGENPARTY in der Brandung !!!*



> hehe der micky ist der, der aussieht wie ein kackender köter !!!





> micky sieht beim drillen auch irgendwi aus als wenn er einen abdrückt





> ich musste auch einmal vor ihm flüchten. nach 27 schritten schnauft der wie ein pferd und gibt auf


 SCHRÖDER.... 
zu 1.) nur gut, dass man den Geruch Deiner akustischn Körperausdünstungen auf den Foto´s nicht riechen kann.  
zu2.) Du hast Fantasien...:m 
zu 3.) Aga, bei dem Geruch den Du hinter Dir herziehst MUSSTE ich um Luft ringen... :q 

*@ Sunny:* Auf dem Foto sehe ich wirklich untergroß aus... aber: *1,93m* - NOCH FRAGEN?


----------



## Agalatze (27. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bericht der NAGGENPARTY in der Brandung !!!*

@ micky 
er meinte damit wohl eher, dass du bei deinem gewicht noch ein paar cm wachsen musst um optimalgewicht zu haben :m
man nun lass dich nicht weiter ärgern von mir.


----------



## Micky (27. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bericht der NAGGENPARTY in der Brandung !!!*

Damit mag er ja Recht haben. Wünsche Dir, dass Du nächste Woche nicht neben mir aufm Kutter stehst... :q


----------



## sunny (27. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bericht der NAGGENPARTY in der Brandung !!!*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> er meinte damit wohl eher, dass du bei deinem gewicht noch ein paar cm wachsen musst um optimalgewicht zu haben :m



Eyyy, keine Erklärungen  #d . Ich muss das irgendwann ausbaden :q 

sunny #h


----------



## Micky (27. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bericht der NAGGENPARTY in der Brandung !!!*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Ich muss das irgendwann ausbaden


 Schönes Stichwort... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



|muahah:


----------



## sunny (27. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bericht der NAGGENPARTY in der Brandung !!!*



			
				Micky schrieb:
			
		

> Wegen dem "Date" schick ich Dir ne PN !!!



Ist das vielleicht am Wochenende???

sunny #h


----------



## MichaelB (27. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bericht der NAGGENPARTY in der Brandung !!!*

Moin,

das klingt nach einer Menge Spasss, und der stand ja auch wohl eindeutig im Vordergrund  #h 

Ich stehe dem Thema Brandungsgammeln derzeit recht kritisch gegenüber...

Gruß
Michael


----------



## sunny (27. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bericht der NAGGENPARTY in der Brandung !!!*



			
				MichaelB schrieb:
			
		

> Ich stehe dem Thema Brandungsgammeln derzeit recht kritisch gegenüber...
> 
> Gruß
> Michael



Warum ;+

sunny #h


----------



## degl (27. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bericht der NAGGENPARTY in der Brandung !!!*

@aga,

da hab ihr ja im gegensatz zu uns ja wenigstens gefangen#6 

wir naggen(falk und ich)standen gestern in der kielerförde und habe wetten abgeschlossen,wie schell die krebse uns die haken blankfressen,
übrigens die berkley gulp wattwuermer sind nicht krebsresistent,sie hingen in kleine scheiben geschnitten am haken.
aber da kein fisch da war konnten die gulps auch nichts fangen,soviel jedenfalls zum thema besser wie`s original.
ach in einem sind sie den originalen überlegen sie mucheln(stinken)fürchterlich
und werden von mir nicht gekauft-soviel steht fest-#d 

gruß degl


----------



## ex-elbangler (27. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bericht der NAGGENPARTY in der Brandung !!!*

Glückwunsch zum schönen Abend#6 


Ich will auch wieder an die Küste:c


----------



## Agalatze (27. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bericht der NAGGENPARTY in der Brandung !!!*

@ michaelB
wat ist denn mit dir los ? aber bitte nun kein hardcoregegner für uns brandungsleute werden ok ? bitte bitte bitte :m


----------



## Timmy4903 (27. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bericht der NAGGENPARTY in der Brandung !!!*

So, ich nu auch nochmal!!!Bislang keine Zeit gehabt...SCH*** Arbeit...jedenfalls bei so einem Wetter!!!

Hat wirklich Spass gemacht mit den Leuten!
Und Bier hat ja nu auch geschmeckt, sowie das Gegrillte!!! Leider hat es meinen Nudelsalat erwischt, als Micky hinter Aga her war, so dass der Sandanteil nach dem 10m Sprint der beiden, auf gut und gerne "vielzuviel" angewachsen war!!!

Nach mehreren Kilo Schlick und ein paar wüsten Schnurwollis habe ich mich dann auch lieber damit beschäftigt die unten angefügten Bilder mit meinen Gedanken zu verbinden...
Folgende Kreationen sind u.a. dabei herausgekommen:

1.) SADO-Wattis in Latex
2.) Wattis und Ihre beiden Beate Uhse-Puppen
3.) " Wer sind die beiden Fremden da vorne"

In diesem Sinne
Timmy


----------



## MichaelB (27. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bericht der NAGGENPARTY in der Brandung !!!*

Moin,

@Aga/sunny: mitnichten Gegner oder so, ich habe bloß mal überschlagen, wie es so in real ausschaut - man schleppt höllisch viel Gerödel herum, gibt eine ordentliche Stange Kohle für Wattis und Ringler aus, keult sich den ganzen Abend den A+++rm ab, ist nachher völlig im Eimer und bringt vielleicht ein paar dieser niedlichen Brandungsdörschlein nach Haus... |uhoh:  

Beim Martinscup haben 185 Angler 278 Fische gefangen - im Schnitt liest sich das ja noch wie etwas mehr als ein Fisch pro Angler, aber in Wirklichkeit sind viiiele als Schneider nach Haus gegangen...

Nun war ich einmal kurz für drei Stunden mit dem Belly unterwegens und habe im Hellen 14 Dorsche, davon ein Nemo, und einen 70er Hornie erwischt - etwa 70m weiter, als der beste Werfer schafft...

Brandungsangeln bleibt für mich das "Ur-Angeln" schlechthin - ich hab bloß keinen Bock auf Verhungern  

Gruß
Michael, der auch weiterhin mal die Männerrute in die Hand nehmen wird |rolleyes


----------



## Agalatze (28. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bericht der NAGGENPARTY in der Brandung !!!*

da bin ich aber beruhigt michaelB !!!
ich dachte schon du bist jetzt kein mann mehr. hätte ja sein können dass da jemand schindluder mit deiner "rute" gemacht hat.


----------



## Agalatze (30. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bericht der NAGGENPARTY in der Brandung !!!*

nach unser mehr oder weniger erfolgreichen tour letzte woche geht es diesen donnerstag wieder los !!! zuerst machen wir den kutter unsicher und werden anschließend nochmal in die brandung fahren. 
DAS ist dann aber wirklich das ende der saison.
kommt von euch vielleicht auch noch jemand mit ?
also wer hat lust ?


----------



## sunny (30. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bericht der NAGGENPARTY in der Brandung !!!*



			
				MichaelB schrieb:
			
		

> Brandungsangeln bleibt für mich das "Ur-Angeln" schlechthin - *ich hab bloß keinen Bock auf Verhungern  *



Wenn ich danach gehen würde, müsste ich das Angeln ganz aufgeben :q .

sunny #h


----------



## Micky (30. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bericht der NAGGENPARTY in der Brandung !!!*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich danach gehen würde, müsste ich das Angeln ganz aufgeben :q .


 Was sind das denn für Töne vom Großmeister   ? 



> nach unser mehr oder weniger erfolgreichen tour letzte woche geht es diesen donnerstag wieder los !!! zuerst machen wir den kutter unsicher und werden anschließend nochmal in die brandung fahren.
> DAS ist dann aber wirklich das ende der saison.
> kommt von euch vielleicht auch noch jemand mit ?
> also wer hat lust ?


 So schlecht war das ja nun nicht (zumindest für mich), aber Donnerstag leg ich noch ma ne Schüppe drauf.

*ALSO, WER WILL NOCH MIT IN DIE BRANDUNG ???*


----------



## sunny (30. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bericht der NAGGENPARTY in der Brandung !!!*

@Micky

Ich habe noch nie behauptet, dass ich auch was fange, wenn ich losziehe :q  :q . Mein Frauchen hat manchmal schon den Verdacht, dass ich garnicht angeln gehe .

Wann und wohin wollt ihr denn in die Brandung? Gut das wohin ist vom Wind abhängig, aber habt ihr schon nen groben Plan? 

Ich werde nicht können. Wir haben am Freitag einen kleinen Wauwi (5 Monate) für die dauerhafte Betreuung bekommen :l . Da möchte ich mich erst mal ein wenig mit beschäftigen.

sunny #h


----------



## degl (30. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bericht der NAGGENPARTY in der Brandung !!!*

@all,


zu gerne,aber der dienstplan ist unerbittlich:v 

hoffe aber im herbst mal einige von euch persöhnlich kennenzulernen#h 

gruß degl


----------



## Agalatze (30. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bericht der NAGGENPARTY in der Brandung !!!*

also ich würde gerne ans gillhus gehen !!!


----------



## Micky (30. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bericht der NAGGENPARTY in der Brandung !!!*

Du meinst wohl eher G(R)ILLHUS..... und denk dran, Du wirst Donnerstag ANBADEN !!! #6 :q


----------



## Agalatze (30. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bericht der NAGGENPARTY in der Brandung !!!*

hahahaha !!!!!!


----------



## Brandiangli (30. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bericht der NAGGENPARTY in der Brandung !!!*

@ Micky - ich will Bilder sehen #6 

@ Aga - über DAS letzte mal diskutieren wir noch mal , bin ja nächste Woche " zwangsweise" auf Fehmarn !!!!:q 

Mit Naggischen Grüßen

Brandiangli


----------



## Agalatze (30. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bericht der NAGGENPARTY in der Brandung !!!*

wieso wat war los ???
hast du endlich die wattwürmer in deiner lüftung vom auto gefunden und bist nun böse :m


----------



## Brandiangli (30. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bericht der NAGGENPARTY in der Brandung !!!*

@ AGA - das bezog sich auf dein anderes Posting " DAS ist dann aber wirklich das Ende der Saison "


----------



## Agalatze (30. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bericht der NAGGENPARTY in der Brandung !!!*

ach soooooooo.

naja irren ist menschlich :m und so angelgeil wie ich bin, kann es sogar sein, dass ich aus lauter bock im hochsommer am strand stehe und meine köder herrausschwimme um ins tiefe zu kommen


----------



## Micky (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bericht der NAGGENPARTY in der Brandung !!!*

@ Brandiangli: Bilder kommen.... #6 

@ Aga: Du wirst Dich noch wundern.... |sagnix


----------



## Shorty77 (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bericht der NAGGENPARTY in der Brandung !!!*

Gibt's da etwa irgendwas, von dem ich wissen sollte??? |supergri 

G(r)illhus in Halli wär mir auch lieb! Nicht ganz ab von der Zivilisation, keine weiten Wege...
Ich meine, im Grunde soll's mir ja egal sein...aber da das ja erstmal das Saisonende einläuten wird und zumindest ich nicht mehr mit großartigen Fängen rechne, sondern eher der Geselligkeit bei isotonischen Getränken fröne...
Von da aus kann man uns auch am besten danach wieder einsammeln! Ich meine natürlich, falls ich meinen Autoschlüssel verlegen sollte bzw. mein Auto plötzlich nicht mehr fahren will! #6


----------



## Agalatze (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bericht der NAGGENPARTY in der Brandung !!!*

na wunderbar ! dann nehmen wir gillhus !!!
da sind wir ganz flott vom kutter am strand und können weiter fische fangen oder eben einfach nur rumliegen und lallen :m


----------



## Micky (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bericht der NAGGENPARTY in der Brandung !!!*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> oder eben einfach nur rumliegen und lallen :m


 ...und sich ins Wasser rollen lassen. :q 

_Ich geb mal ne kurze *Teilnehmerliste* bekannt:_

*100 %*   = Agalatze, Marcel1409, Tackle, Shorty77, Timmy4903, Skorpion, Micky, Red-Bully
*99,9 %*  = HaukeP, Sylverpasi

*WER WILL NOCH, WER HAT NOCH NICHT ???*


----------



## Skorpion (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bericht der NAGGENPARTY in der Brandung !!!*

moin Micky,

wollen wir auch Grillen? 

Ich habe diesmal die A-Karte gezogen, wer fahren muss darf nix trinken :c 
Aber eigentlich muss diesmal Marci hinters Lenkrad , denn letztes mal bin ich auch schon gefahren |kopfkrat  na mal schauen was so passiert |rolleyes


----------



## Knotenharry (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bericht der NAGGENPARTY in der Brandung !!!*

Klingt ja nach ner Muschiiiiparty:m , würde auch gerne mitkommen#q !!!


----------



## sunny (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bericht der NAGGENPARTY in der Brandung !!!*



			
				Knotenharry schrieb:
			
		

> Klingt ja nach ner Muschiiiiparty:m , würde auch gerne mitkommen#q !!!



Was ist denn ne Muschiiiiparty? Ist das sowas, wie hat Micky gesagt, erst 
rumfummeln und dann nen Spalt offenlassen |supergri  |kopfkrat .

Wenn das man kein Ärger gibt :q .

sunny #h


----------



## Micky (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bericht der NAGGENPARTY in der Brandung !!!*

@ Skorpion: Na sicher wird gegrillt, oder glaubst Du ich geh zum angeln an den Strand |kopfkrat :q Ihr Hamburger Naggen seid diesmal an der Reihe für Fleisch und Wurst zu sorgen, wir bringen nur Grill und Kohle mit !!!

@ sunny: Was Du schon wieder denkst... #d :q


----------



## sunny (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bericht der NAGGENPARTY in der Brandung !!!*

@ sunny: Was Du schon wieder denkst... #d :q[/QUOTE]


Wie, was ich schon wieder denke. Was'n das für ne bösartige Unterstellung #d . 

Ich komme vom Lande, fast klosterähnlich :q  :q . Ich kenn sowas garnicht. Bringt da evtl. jeder seine Katze mit |supergri, die rennt doch weg am Strand. 

Booohhh eyy, bin ich froh, dass ich beim Schreiben nicht rot werde.

sunny #h


----------



## Micky (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bericht der NAGGENPARTY in der Brandung !!!*

Ich sag ma nix... jeder der lesen kann weiß doch Bescheid ! #h


----------



## Timmy4903 (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bericht der NAGGENPARTY in der Brandung !!!*

Ich hab grad mal nach dem Wetter am Donnerstag geschaut!
Insbesondere die Windgeschwindigkeit 

Bislang sind dort 3bft geschätzt! aber die waren heute ja auch schon aufm Plan...und was ist es geworden??? 6bft!!!:m :m :m 
Ich sach ma so: Anfütterung der ganz "speziellen" Art!!!


----------



## Katze_01 (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bericht der NAGGENPARTY in der Brandung !!!*

Moin

Zitat von Sunny:


Wie, was ich schon wieder denke. Was'n das für ne bösartige Unterstellung #d . 

Ich komme vom Lande, fast klosterähnlich :q :q . Ich kenn sowas garnicht. Bringt da evtl. jeder seine Katze mit |supergri, die rennt doch weg am Strand. 



*Wie Jetzt, ich wusste gar nicht das mich jemand mitbringt!*|supergri


----------



## Micky (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bericht der NAGGENPARTY in der Brandung !!!*

Das bewahre Dir mal für die "After-kutter-party" auf...


----------



## sunny (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bericht der NAGGENPARTY in der Brandung !!!*



			
				Katze_01 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin
> *Wie Jetzt, ich wusste gar nicht das mich jemand mitbringt!*|supergri



Siehst du, man gut das ich dir Bescheid geschrieben habe |wavey: .

sunny #h


----------



## Agalatze (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bericht der NAGGENPARTY in der Brandung !!!*

oha oha oha :m
das kann ja heiter werden.
aber ich hoffe wirklich dass sich der wind noch legt.
beim sechser wind komme ich nicht mit auf den kutter.
das bringt dann einfach kein spaß finde ich. nur festhalten und rolter die polter fliegt alles durch die gegend- neeee das ist mist


----------



## Micky (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bericht der NAGGENPARTY in der Brandung !!!*



> beim sechser wind komme ich nicht mit auf den kutter.


 Wenn ich Mittwoch im *Lotto* nen Sechser hab kauf ich mir selber nen Kutter... :m


----------



## Agalatze (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bericht der NAGGENPARTY in der Brandung !!!*

das will ich auch !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! juhu


----------



## Yupii (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bericht der NAGGENPARTY in der Brandung !!!*

ich denke, Du hast ein Boot???
Wolltest Du nicht damit mal zum Gelben Riff hinaus?
Und dann auf der Ostsee bei etwas Wind weicheiig werden|supergri|supergri|supergri
Tzzz, tzzz, tzzz
Oder ist das :vder Grund?
Gruss Uwe P.


----------



## Skorpion (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: Bericht der NAGGENPARTY in der Brandung !!!*

wat ist los ihr Naggen :q 
ich bekomm von Micky komische PN`s mit "dann packt das brandungsgeschirr mal wieder aus, denn die MUSCHIIIIIPARTY am Strand fällt morgen aus !!!"  #d 

welcher Oberlusche schwächelt jetzt schon wieder. Hab nur mit Absagern zu tun #d  :q 

Und was mache ich jetzt mit der Wurst und dem Kasten Bier |kopfkrat Ich werde jetzt alles alleine weghauen :m


----------



## Micky (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: Bericht der NAGGENPARTY in der Brandung !!!*



			
				Skorpion schrieb:
			
		

> welcher Oberlusche schwächelt jetzt schon wieder. Hab nur mit Absagern zu tun #d :q
> Und was mache ich jetzt mit der Wurst und dem Kasten Bier |kopfkrat Ich werde jetzt alles alleine weghauen :m


1.) Frag mal Deine "Freunde"....   Schönwetterangler sind das, und solche Naggen vertreten Deutschland bei der WM... |supergri 

2.) Untersteh Dich !!! Ruf mal Marcy an, der hat das im Griff. Der hat vorhin auch noch nen Anruf von RTL bekommen.:q :q :q


----------



## Skorpion (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: Bericht der NAGGENPARTY in der Brandung !!!*



			
				Micky schrieb:
			
		

> 1, und solche Naggen vertreten Deutschland bei der WM... |supergri



 #d einfach unglaublich #d  :q 
Ich mach mich jetzt mal auf den Weg zu Marci, es wird an der Zeit die "Lage zu peilen"


----------



## Agalatze (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: Bericht der NAGGENPARTY in der Brandung !!!*

nur damit das mal klar ist ES DREHT SICH UM TACKLE DEM NAGGEN |supergri


----------



## Shorty77 (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: Bericht der NAGGENPARTY in der Brandung !!!*

Es scheint sich ja doch alles in Wohlgefallen aufgelöst zu haben! 
Ich werd dann also jetzt doch noch den Grill putzen dürfen...
In diesem Sinne, bis "gleich"!


----------

